

The copyright case of the monkey selfie - oulipian
http://kottke.org/14/08/the-copyright-case-of-the-monkey-selfie

======
dfxm12
I have no horse in this race, but this seems pretty silly, if you accept the
premise of copyright law to begin with^.

I mean, who owns the copyright on a major motion picture? It's usually not the
people holding the camera...

There's more to photography than pressing the button on the camera.

^ - As someone who never expects to make money from photography, I can
appreciate Wikimedia trying to make information more free though.

------
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8142487](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8142487).

